# Where to buy Skyline aftermarket parts



## future_elements01 (Oct 19, 2004)

What website can i buy aftermarket parts for a 2002 skyline r34 gtr vspec2? cuz i'm in cali and i can't find them anywhere. Thanks


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

What are you looking for? We have some parts listed, other stuff we can special order for you. PM me for details.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

XS engineering can get alot of parts as well as SP (but big $$$) ,but i'd talk to Shawn at RB (know's his sh*t) also Joule here in Colorado springs (good prices)
bulletproof racing alos get some GTR stuff if you want but i've never worked with them

oh...and check some 240 sites b/c alot of guys are going with the RB so some carry some parts...

hope that helps,


Paul


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

your going to need to order from japan....not the US. there isnt enough market in the US for shops or manufacturers to carry it. try Do-Luck (europe), HKS, C-West, Apexi....check their websites and order from them.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's my two sites of choice for Skyline parts.

http://www.greenline.jp/

http://www.takakaira.com/


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

for RB parts Phase2motortrend is carrying a nice supply of ish... performance and maintainence.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.tomei-p.co.jp www. japanesemotorsport.com has some good used parts. and depending on what you are looking for, www.projectnissan.com is a domestic alternative, but has a limited selection.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ya gotta be kidding me.

you own one of the VERY few R34 GTR's on US soil and you don't know where to buy aftermarket parts?

...........................troll....................


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I figured it was a kid with a civic looking for head/taillights or something.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> ya gotta be kidding me.
> 
> you own one of the VERY few R34 GTR's on US soil and you don't know where to buy aftermarket parts?
> 
> ...........................troll....................


x2

If you got the knowledge to even get one here you should have the knowledge to find parts.


:showpics:


----------

